# Lighting a studio gray background?



## jb_depew (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a men's clothing shoot coming up Saturday, and the client is requesting a lighted background similar to the ones seen here:











I'm wondering is if anyone can dissect the lighting seen in these shots and perhaps give some insight specifically as to how the background is lit? I suspect that the seamless is illuminated from behind, maybe with a snoot?

I have 9' studio gray seamless at my disposal, as well as two WL x1600 strobes, 5' octabox, ~32"x24 softbox, three nikon speedlights, a 6' reflector, and a bunch of modifiers.

I really appreciate any information that comes my way.

Jeremy


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 28, 2011)

Certainly looks like grey seamless and as for the background light, it looks like a single light, circular pattern...might just be a standard reflector dish, or maybe a snoot from farther away.


----------



## joealcantar (Apr 28, 2011)

Top image looks like a large soft box or panel the shadow falling on the back is very soft.  Maybe Rembrandt Style Lighting. 
2nd image is a little harder light and may be a Beauty dish.
Just light the subject but pay attention to the light hitting the background as that light will determine if it will go black or white. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2011)

Neither are lighted by a snoot. The top looks like an umbrella is lighting the background paper. The second shot has very steep,rapid fall-off at the top, which makes me think it was lighted by a standard reflelctor aimed straight at the paper, and hidden behind the subject, aimed straight back at the paper from mid-back height.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you getting paid for this? If so, the only thing I have to contribute is: Damn, this guy is getting paid and doesn't even know how to properly light a seamless and getting paid?


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 29, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Neither are lighted by a snoot. The top looks like an umbrella is lighting the background paper. The second shot has very steep,rapid fall-off at the top, which makes me think it was lighted by a standard reflelctor aimed straight at the paper, and hidden behind the subject, aimed straight back at the paper from mid-back height.


 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This ALL sounds right to me.

-Pete


----------



## Ed Bray (Apr 29, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Neither are lighted by a snoot. The top looks like an umbrella is lighting the background paper. *The second shot has very steep,rapid fall-off at the top, which makes me think it was lighted by a standard reflelctor aimed straight at the paper, and hidden behind the subject, aimed straight back at the paper from mid-back height*.


 
Personally I think it is much more likely to be a standard reflector on a boom above the subject aimed back and down. Would give a simialr fall off without the problem of trying to hide the stand and head behind the subject.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 29, 2011)

In my deconstruction of the scene, I agree with the two statements below.



Derrel said:


> The top looks like an umbrella is lighting the background paper.





Ed Bray said:


> Personally I think it is much more likely to be a standard reflector on a boom above the subject aimed back and down.


----------



## ghache (Apr 29, 2011)

in the first one, the model is pretty close to the backdrop, this is most likely light falloff from the key light placed camera left . You can see more light on the left side of the background and it gets darker on the left side. 
shadow is almost at 180 degree with the model


----------



## jb_depew (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions!


----------

